# Very surprised by Lesco Team Mates Plus Grass Seed



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Part of my yard is about 20k sq ft, no irrigation, or chance to hand water as its about 1500' from my house. It's been neglected badly for probably 12 years. Has some fine fescue, mega weeds and crabgrass.

I finally had enough this year and was inspired by this forum and the YT videos from all the grass super stars. Any improvement would be a help.

I put down about 400# of lime, 300# of milorganite, aerated heavily. Even as I did this I wasn't sure what I could use for seed since I would never be able to water the seed at all. This was all done a month or so ago just to try to enhance the soil a bit.

It was recommended to go to Site One. I have gone to Wareham, MA and Warwick, Ri and both were great. The Site one dealer was great told me to try this seed (Team Mates Plus)and to plant mid Sept and hope for some rain.

So I put it down a week ago after aeration. I used my Andersons SR2000 to put down 50# of the Team Mates Seed. Then I ran a detaching attachment for my mower and went all over to try to tear it up a bit. It rained some last week but not since.

I can say that I am delighted to see that tonight I have sprigs of grass reaching almost an inch! This soil is very hard and very tough but I am hoping my work will pay off. We have rain in the forecast but I am VERY impressed that this seed still came up despite no regular watering at all and fairly poor soil. The rep also said this can hold up to heavy traffic. I drive some UTV's a little in this area so this matters a lot.

I have also been using Tenacity in this area and all the weeds are dying off. I know this area will never be amazing but it's been outright terrible until now so hopefully this seed and the care I can provide in this space will improve it.

I will post some pics in the coming weeks as well to show the progress.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Interesting thanks for sharing looking forward to the pics/updates


----------



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Any updates? How is it holding up?


----------

